# Policy per i tifosi ospiti.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Agosto 2015)

Milan World nasce come forum sul Milan ma si è da sempre contraddistinto per aprire i suoi spazi a tutti i tifosi. E vogliamo che questa caratteristica rimanga intatta. Tuttavia, come gestori del forum, dobbiamo trovare un equilibrio e tutelare gli interessi di tutta l'utenza che per larghissima parte tifa Milan. 
Per questo motivo, allo scopo di evitare possibili discussioni o facili battute, abbiamo deciso di limitare l'accesso ai tifosi ospiti relativamente alle sezioni "partite/calciomercato/notizie/interviste/bar/giocatori" che saranno commentabili unicamente dai tifosi rossoneri. 
I tifosi avversari, quindi, manterranno libero accesso in tutte le altre sezioni del forum in cui si discute di calcio in generale e di altri argomenti. 
E' opportuno ricordare, inoltre, che i tifosi avversari che si registrano nel forum sono obbligati ad entrare nel gruppo "Ospite" in modo da distinguersi ed agevolare il compito dei gestori (Impostazione ---> gruppi permessi). I tifosi avversari che si iscrivano senza aderire al gruppo ospite, e che quindi accedano a sezioni a loro non riservate, saranno passibili di ban.

Riepilogando, d'ora in poi il forum presenterà queste caratteristiche: 

*Tifoso del Milan*: libero accesso in lettura/scrittura a tutte le sezioni del forum.
*Tifoso ospite*: accesso in sola lettura nelle sezioni "partite/calciomercato/notizie/interviste/bar/giocatori". Libero accesso anche in scrittura in tutte le altre sezioni.

Ovviamente, a margine di questa novità, invitiamo i tifosi avversari a leggere quanto già detto qui: http://www.milanworld.net/ai-tifosi-avversari-ricordate-che-su-milanworld-siete-ospiti-vt21647.html 

Grazie e buona permanenza su Milan World!


----------

